

A sneak peak of ConvertKit - gavingmiller
http://nathanbarry.com/convertkit-sneak-peak/

======
nathanbarry
Sweet! I'm really excited to share this with you guys. I'm using ConvertKit
already and love it. More case studies will be coming soon with details on how
I'm using it.

Preorders have been going great (more on that later) and I'll start giving
access to the first customers in the next couple weeks.

Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
mijustin
If this is a hosted web app, how could I use ConvertKit on my existing app's
domain? Is it possible through subdomains?

~~~
bdunn
Just point a A record to ConvertKit's IP address (or CNAME to like
"landingpage.convertkit.com"), and then ConvertKit will look up the requested
hostname against an accounts table to determine the current account / landing
page.

~~~
nathanbarry
Yep. We'll add support for that soon. You can also code your own landing pages
and just use our drip marketing / email campaigns. I'll have embedded forms
all over my WordPress blog.

